# Leaf Spot | Bermuda



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I sprayed PGR and FAS Friday evening. On Saturday morning I noticed a dingy hue to the lawn - some areas worse than others. I blamed it on on the FAS, but upon closer inspection, it appears that I have some leaf spot.  

I've read mixed reviews on the efficacy of curative fungicide treatments, but I think I'm going to go ahead and apply some Heritage G (Azoxystrobin) this evening - unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

:evil: leaf spot my nemesis


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Did you by any chance increase the nitrogen or iron rate in the latest app of FAS?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Daconil works great for leaf spot on my St Augustine. It's no longer labeled for use on lawns but it works just fine, some internet searching can give you ideas for mix rate. It's extremely cheap and the only danger in using too much is that it can leave a white film on the leaves if you lay it down too heavy. It's widely available at big box stores.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Did you by any chance increase the nitrogen or iron rate in the latest app of FAS?


No, all of my FAS is premixed/weighed in one gallon ziploc bags - so it would be the same dose I gave it last time.

I had a bout with this last year, too, and I don't think I was using FAS at the time.



Bunnysarefat said:


> Daconil works great for leaf spot on my St Augustine. It's no longer labeled for use on lawns but it works just fine, some internet searching can give you ideas for mix rate. It's extremely cheap and the only danger in using too much is that it can leave a white film on the leaves if you lay it down too heavy. It's widely available at big box stores.


I've considered Daconil/Chlorothalonil, but NC State lists it as a "second tier" fungicide with regard to efficacy on leaf spot. That said, Heritage G/Azoxystrobin carries a high resistance risk, so it is recommended to switch to a different chemical class after 1-2 applications... so I'll definitely keep it in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Tough luck Ware. I had some dollar spot pop up on me last week after I aerated. Not going to hijack the thread with pics of mine, but I feel your pain. Yours should bounce back pretty quick with some Eagle(myclobutanil) or Honor Guard(Propaconizole)


----------



## okstatejoe (Sep 7, 2017)

So I'm experiencing the exact same situation with my yard currently. I sprayed FAS last night and then noticed spots identical to what is shown in the original post. Is the Heritage G fungicide still the recommended treatment?


----------



## Lawnhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

I have the exact same issue, even right after spraying FAS last week. Gonna try some heritage or other fungicide. Grass looks super green otherwise :mrgreen:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Resurecting an old thread to say my fungus also showed up the day after I applied liquid iron. Weird.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

I usually get it in September when the weather cools and night temps are below 65. It's tough to control. Azoxy is about the only systemic that will have an effect on it. Contacts like Chlorothanlonil and mancozeb work ok too but aren't labeled for Residential use.

Leaf spot susceptibility is about the only downside I've found from PGR use due to the denser canopy and slower growth rates. I'm planning to back off on my PGR rates in late August and September, to hopefully fend it off.


----------

